# the plan



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

So, I'm just in the process of researching and researching and planning etc. for my new acquisition, and so far I've decided I'd like to go with a 'cage cage' rather than the c&c because I do have two dogs, and I'd like a more secure enclosed space for the hh (not that my dogs will be near the cage ever, but why risk that chance right?)

I was thinking of going with this cage:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753290
it's dimensions are 40½"L x 18"W x 20½"H.

I think even once I've got a wheel, igloo and litter box in there it should be a nice roomy cage still.

I am thinking about our house in the winter, and we do try to keep the place fairly warm (as I'm always freezing) but it's an old house with wood slider windows and so it can be quite drafty so I was going to make a 'crate cover' to keep some warmth in for the little one. 
(sortof like this, http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y61/Ch ... G_6381.jpg) but for the hedgie cage, so it would leave the front open, but cover the back, top and 3 sides)

I am also planning to use a reptile heating pad controlled by a dimmer to keep his sleeping house area nice and warm too -- but that said, should i heat the whole floor of the cage to 72-75 or would just the sleeping area be okay if the house is always kept around 69?

And finally, as far as dishes go, I know there's been some talk about hedgies raising their heads to get to drinking bottles, some say it's fine, some say its uncomfortable and unnatural, so I found these little ergonomic (lol!) dishes that have one lower side, which I think would be fine... does anyone use these?

So far I think I've got food figured out, now its just to get the cage ideas straightened out and purchase the pieces...

Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions! I really do appreciate it! 
Tina


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

About heating the whole cage or just part- the thing is, hedgehogs not only need warmth, but consistent warmth. If the igloo is kept warm, and then they go out into the rest of the cage, which is cooler, they could get chilled. Best just to heat the whole cage.

And I've never heard of those dishes, but it sounds fine. Water bottles have also been known to chip teeth and catch tongues, so it's best to use a dish.

I've seen others around here using that cage, I've heard it's fine. Sounds like you're doing well.  Kudos for all the prep!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Tina,

I have one of those cages for my Col. Mustard and we both like it. I just switched from a Silent Spinner wheel to a CSW, and the CSW is a little bigger, but it fits nicely.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that is a very good cage. go for it. 

the crate cover is a terrific idea! please do tell me the specifics when you make one!

my boys have such dishes: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1 ... 1277586794
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... 1277586794

the sides are not high at all and they're heavy, so they can't be tipped over by a strong hedgie nose.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The cover is an awesome idea! I have a thermometer in Mustard's cage and I use a regular towel to cover one of the sides and the top of her cage during the night when it gets a little chilly, so far I've been able to keep the temperature steady at all times.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

First of all hedgehogs need to be kept at 73-75 degrees. 69 is too cold. A heating pad does not heat the air in the cage so your hedgehog will still be cold. They have also been known to cause low temperature burns. I don't see how you would use a Ceramic Heat Emitter with a cover like the one you posted so your only other option to heat the cage would be a space heater. 

Now about the cover. As well as consistent heat hedgehogs need a light and dark schedule. Otherwise they may take a cue from the light level, think it's winter and try to hibernate. With a cover over all sides but the front you'd need a light shining in the front of the cage to give your hedgehog a day-night light schedule.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> First of all hedgehogs need to be kept at 73-75 degrees. 69 is too cold. A heating pad does not heat the air in the cage so your hedgehog will still be cold. They have also been known to cause low temperature burns. I don't see how you would use a Ceramic Heat Emitter with a cover like the one you posted so your only other option to heat the cage would be a space heater.
> 
> Now about the cover. As well as consistent heat hedgehogs need a light and dark schedule. Otherwise they may take a cue from the light level, think it's winter and try to hibernate. With a cover over all sides but the front you'd need a light shining in the front of the cage to give your hedgehog a day-night light schedule.


I would be using a reptile heating pad, specifically designed for heating caging etc. that we use with our reptile collection. I realize that they only heat the floor of the enclosure, not the air in it, but i figured that is where the cover would come into play. It would be made from a light colored material as to not 'blackout' the cage, but to keep the warmth generated from the heating pad from escaping through the cage barring, and also to give the hedgie a bit more of a secure feeling when he's out and about in his cage.

If you really don't think that's going to work, I'll probably still make a cage wrap to enclose the cage a bit to make it less exposed feeling for the hedgehog, and keep some warmth in for him.

The room that the cage will likely be going in is very bright during the day, we have a huge living room with 3 big west facing windows, and the HH would be on the opposite side of the room facing the windows (about 18 feet away) If light becomes a problem, I can easily add a fluorescent fixture, which I probably will do anyway as winter is approaching.

I'm pretty excited to do some hedgehog related sewing too! I'm going to make an igloo cover (because personally, i think the cheapie -pink/purple plasticky look is a bit yuckky! no offense to those who love it, just personal opinion) and a bunch of snuggle bags and cage liners, plus my cage cover


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that you have considered the lighting issue it doesn't sound like it will be a problem. I'm still worried about the reptile heating pad. I've never used one but I just don't see how it could heat the air of the cage enough without burning your hedgehog. Hedgehogs seem to be susceptible to low temperature burns so if he falls asleep on the heating pad it could be dangerous. Maybe someone who knows more about reptile heating pads and has more experience with hedgehogs will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> Glad to hear that you have considered the lighting issue it doesn't sound like it will be a problem. I'm still worried about the reptile heating pad. I've never used one but I just don't see how it could heat the air of the cage enough without burning your hedgehog. Hedgehogs seem to be susceptible to low temperature burns so if he falls asleep on the heating pad it could be dangerous. Maybe someone who knows more about reptile heating pads and has more experience with hedgehogs will correct me if I'm wrong.


Basically the reptile heating pad goes underneath the cage, and would be temp controlled to only output say 73-74* F, it just stays at that constant temperature... so the hedgie isn't able to get directly into contact with the pad in any way, the heat is then 'radiant heating' much like what they install in house floors these days. Since heat rises, the warmth would transfer through the cage bottom, through the blankie and keep going-- if the tank (or in this case a cage) has a lid, or something that blocks the heat from rising straight up and out then your air temperature rises, and you get a warmer ambient temperature. The big thing is having something that allows the air to stay still enough (hence the cage cover) that the heating pad can warm the air enough (the open air is why i suspect is why people have such a problem maintaining ambient temps in cage type setups versus aquariums or in the case of reptiles, in rack systems)

That said though, since my house really is on the cool side, I've already emailed a guy selling a CHE and lamp on Kijiji so i'll already have it if needed. 

I will still likely use a heating pad under hedgies sleeping area because it does get cool in the house, and I want him to have a cozy sleeping place.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

teencie said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that you have considered the lighting issue it doesn't sound like it will be a problem. I'm still worried about the reptile heating pad. I've never used one but I just don't see how it could heat the air of the cage enough without burning your hedgehog. Hedgehogs seem to be susceptible to low temperature burns so if he falls asleep on the heating pad it could be dangerous. Maybe someone who knows more about reptile heating pads and has more experience with hedgehogs will correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


Makes sense to me. Anytime you have something that emits heat, the heat has to go somewhere. So just because something SAYS it's a floor heater does not mean it only heats the floor. It inherantly heats the area around it too, and the heat rises until it can't anymore. So when you put a cover on, it should provide some heat in the cage. How much, I don't know. Those floor heaters make me nervous anyway though. I'm afraid of what they'll do to my cage bottoms, or that they'll get too warm or something.

Does anyone use a snuggle safe disc? I'm looking into getting one. (My house is kept warm enough, I just want to provide some additional warmth, should my hedgies want it.)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tracie said:


> Does anyone use a snuggle safe disc? I'm looking into getting one. (My house is kept warm enough, I just want to provide some additional warmth, should my hedgies want it.)


i know a couple of people who use it--it seems to work great for them.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

With a wire-top, plastic bottom cage like the one you linked to, it would be perfect for a ceramic heat emitter set up. And you can still create a cover for hedgie's cage to hold the heat in. I have fleece covers for my little ones' cages during the winter. Penguins for Satin; Snoopy for Tex.

I don't know much about reptile heating pads from personal experience, but others have commented (in other threads) that they don't do as good of a job as one hopes they would. In their experience, the floor isn't evenly heated, it gets cooler when hedgie climbs up into the wheel, hedgie falling asleep right over it and getting burned, etc... 

I do have snugglesafe disks. They're not a long-term heating solution, but help out in a number of situations: transporting to the vet or other places, heading down to the basement when the tornado sirens go off, placing in their houses when it's starting to look stormy in a power-might-go-out kind of way, ensuring warmth after a bath...


----------

